# Alpena Steelhead?



## esmitty24 (Mar 11, 2011)

I am heading up to Alpena for a few nights and wanted to know if there is anywhere to catch steelies (if they are even running yet) around that area?


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Check out the 9th Street dam.


----------



## jmarsh (Feb 10, 2010)

Boardman Brookies said:


> Check out the 9th Street dam.


Yeah that


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2010)

dont go to alpena no fish yet not even skippers ice is still in the river down stream and the bay is still iced over ive been fishing it everyday


----------

